# Paul Gray (Slipknot bass player) found dead



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

Slipknot bassist Paul Gray, dead at 38

Man what's going on with this world?


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 24, 2010)

just called my friend who is now crying


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 24, 2010)

Its a bummer, but i have trouble saying i'm sorry for him. He probably was making a good living, but he was a drugged up. Which in itself is not that bad, but when you have a child on the way, and you leave it fatherless because of your bad decisions, i cant feel very bad for him. I feel bad for his family and unborn child.

That said, i'm a slipknot fan, so it still sucks


----------



## simonXsludge (May 24, 2010)

oh!

pete steele, guru, dio, now this dude. i'm sure i forgot someone. what a year, already.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> Its a bummer, but i have trouble saying i'm sorry for him. He probably was making a good living, but he was a drugged up. Which in itself is not that bad, but when you have a child on the way, and you leave it fatherless because of your bad decisions, i cant feel very bad for him. I feel bad for his family and unborn child.


this is very true.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Police: SLIPKNOT Bassist Found Dead


----------



## heavy7-665 (May 24, 2010)

Wtf is going on?!


----------



## Luuk (May 24, 2010)

Damn, Slipknot was one of the first bands I was really into. R.I.P.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

Ah didn't see this thread. Fucking shit.


----------



## 7slinger (May 24, 2010)

shitty, RIP


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...aul-grey-slipknot-bass-player-found-dead.html


----------



## 7slinger (May 24, 2010)

too sad - RIP


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...aul-grey-slipknot-bass-player-found-dead.html


 
Yeah saw that after I posted, I have a different source anyway.


----------



## pero (May 24, 2010)

that sucks 

I`m also a big Slipknot fan 

R.I.P.


----------



## Thep (May 24, 2010)

damn, that sucks. Even today, I still really enjoy Slipknot. Sad to see him go.


----------



## The Bludgeoned (May 24, 2010)

I love Slipknot their first album is "wow" R.I.P. Paul


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah saw that after I posted, I have a different source anyway.



Its all good, bro. Yours looks a bit more credible.


----------



## Inazone (May 24, 2010)

Didn't this dude just take David Ellefson's spot in Hail?


----------



## Murmel (May 24, 2010)

What the fuck? I actually read about him earlier today while getting back into Slipknot and now this happens..

But as 7 String of Hate said, he was a druggie, so I feel more sorry for his wife and unborn child than him really.
Still, very tragic.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

Metal Hammer just confirmed. Apparently a drug overdose. Shame. :/


----------



## CatPancakes (May 24, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> just called my friend who is now crying



I dont understand crying over the death of someone you didnt know.
I guess him dying is "sad" but really? Crying?


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I dont understand crying over the death of someone you didnt know.
> I guess him dying is "sad" but really? Crying?


 
Slipknot wwere a massive band, and got a lot of teenagers into the metal scene where they could escape from life. I know I grew up listening to em. You don't have to meet someone for them to mean a lot to you. Its a shitty thing.


----------



## Murmel (May 24, 2010)

Damn, his wikipedia article is going all crazy atm...


----------



## Origin (May 24, 2010)

If it was drugs or getting too damn drunk then I don't feel sorry for him at all. If it was something else I absolutely do. Don't like the band at all but


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 24, 2010)

hey the good news is that his name will not end and his son will keep his name and legacy


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 24, 2010)

OD'd with a family on the way?

I feel for his wife but I can't be too sympathetic about someone who abuses substances in that situation - sorry if that rankles.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> OD'd with a family on the way?
> 
> I feel for his wife but I can't be too sympathetic about someone who abuses substances in that situation - sorry if that rankles.





Dave, you are wise.


----------



## blister7321 (May 24, 2010)

fuck!


----------



## blister7321 (May 24, 2010)

fuck!


----------



## Triple-J (May 24, 2010)

This is quite a shock as he had been playing bass for Will Haven (most underated band ever!) recently and was with them in the studio helping write new material too so I presumed he would have been clean by now and tbh I thought he would have his act together at his age anyway. 
Either way I guess this means the end for Slipknot as I just can't see them wanting to replace him cause they seem like the sort of band who would quit if a member left/died.


----------



## Gamba (May 24, 2010)

Oh crap. R.I.P. dude


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> This is quite a shock as he had been playing bass for Will Haven (most underated band ever!) recently and was with them in the studio helping write new material too so I presumed he would have been clean by now and tbh I thought he would have his act together at his age anyway.
> Either way I guess this means the end for Slipknot as I just can't see them wanting to replace him cause they seem like the sort of band who would quit if a member left/died.



Yeah, but could you really see them folding it up if one of those keg beaters perished?

Besides I'm sure Paul was turned down in the mix anyways


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, but could you really see them folding it up if one of those keg beaters perished?
> 
> Besides I'm sure Paul was turned down in the mix anyways


 
If it was Clown almost definitely, he is a major part of Slipknot.

Paul wasn't turned down man, some of his basslines are pretty dominant, and he writes a lot of the guitar too. I don't know whether they'll stay together or not. I think maybe they'll see this as an indication that the band has run its course.


----------



## SevenStringSam (May 24, 2010)

not gunna lie, i love slipknot and i really hope they dont break up


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 24, 2010)

This sucks big time

RIP


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> If it was Clown almost definitely, he is a major part of Slipknot.
> 
> Paul wasn't turned down man, some of his basslines are pretty dominant, and he writes a lot of the guitar too. I don't know whether they'll stay together or not. I think maybe they'll see this as an indication that the band has run its course.



That was just a stock bass player joke, although I can't remember his basslines being too prominent. Then again, its been awhile.


----------



## Triple-J (May 24, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, but could you really see them folding it up if one of those keg beaters perished?
> 
> Besides I'm sure Paul was turned down in the mix anyways



I just get the feeling through interviews (especially with Shawn) that they'd end it cause it's their "thing" and a member leaving/dying would mean that the "circle was broken" or something like that but if they don't break up I imagine their next album is going to be angry as fuck.


----------



## george galatis (May 24, 2010)

fookmi! this is shity -_- i started like darkish metal cause of them! RIP!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 24, 2010)

i agree with the general sentiment in this thread. it´s sad, and a shame. he did dumb shit and payed the ultimate price.

also, celebrities die ALL THE TIME, and have done so every year. the difference now is that the people dying are people who we grew up knowing and hearing about, and especially lately it´s been hitting close to home for us. james brown, michael jackson, les paul (although he was lucky enough to grow older than most people!), george carlin... these are people who we know, because their active years have co-incided with our lives. this stuff happened before too, we just didn´t live back then. and lots of the people who died in the beginning of our lives were people who were active before our time, sorta. also, i´m speaking for the 80´s-90´s generations here.

kurt cobain died around the time when i started primary school. back then i didn´t even know who he was, although i had heard smells like teen spirit. that was the start and end of my knowledge of him.

think about the amazing people who died before us, and before som of our parents, even. jimi hendrix and all that stuff!

we´re just seeing that happen ourselves now, instead of hearing about it later in life when we discover these people.


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 24, 2010)

Dayamn!


----------



## liamh (May 24, 2010)

If the story of him overdosing with a kid on the way is true, the guy was a selfish prick quite frankly.
I definately feel bad for his family, though.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 24, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> OD'd with a family on the way?
> 
> I feel for his wife but I can't be too sympathetic about someone who abuses substances in that situation - sorry if that rankles.



 You can't help but feel more sorry for the people around him, especially his family. Just imagine what the kids mom is going to have to tell them about their dad. So sad.


----------



## Antimatter (May 24, 2010)

Don't do drugs kids.

I really feel sorry for his family, and I agree with the people here, he really should have thought more of other people at least long enough to get his child out of preschool. I honestly can't say this was "shocking", or "untimely" or something, because he chose to start abusing substances, and now all the people he knows are worse off for it.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (May 24, 2010)

*R.I.P Paul Gray, hopefully this will be the catalyst for slipknot to end before they completly turn into corey's solo thing/stone sour. Pray for mick to release the stuff him and paul have been writing, blatantly amazing.*

dont get me wrong their one of my favorite bands and have been for the last 10 years, but i think corey and james are shitting on their own doorstep so to speak,
If they do stay together i hope they bring back their ferocity(witch is evident on parts of all hope is gone) and leave the stone sour shit alone.


----------



## dantel666 (May 24, 2010)

UGGG 

I probably wouldn't even be playing guitar if it wasnt for slipknot.

this sucks so bad man...

RIP Paul you will be missed


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 24, 2010)

This is terrible, dude...I grew up with Slipknot's music, and "Iowa" is a masterpiece, IMO. If it was indeed drugs, though, I can't really feel too sorry for him. I'm a lot more sorry for his wife and unborn child...that's just a crying shame.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 24, 2010)

dantel666 said:


> I probably wouldn't even be playing guitar if it wasnt for slipknot.
> 
> this sucks so bad man...
> 
> RIP Paul you will be missed



 Slipknot opened the door of Heavy Metal to me, before then I wasn't really into heavy stuff


----------



## signalgrey (May 24, 2010)

what a waste. I am not surprised at all. There have been reports of this guys for years being caught with drugs etc...

he had a family and a child on the way and he chose drugs over them and himself.


----------



## dantel666 (May 24, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Slipknot opened the door of Heavy Metal to me, before then I wasn't really into heavy stuff



 same here dude

back in '99 i was like 6 and my dads friend went to ozzfest and brought back a cd with some of there stuff on it and since then ive been a fan. 

my life would drastically differ from now if it wasnt for them


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 24, 2010)

dantel666 said:


> same here dude
> 
> back in '99 i was like 6 and my dads friend went to ozzfest and brought back a cd with some of there stuff on it and since then ive been a fan.
> 
> my life would drastically differ from now if it wasnt for them



Yeah I remember being 14 (Im old ) in '99 hearing "Wait and Bleed" on the radio late at night, going out the next day and buying the album. Was blown away, still one of my fav albums 

Glad I got to see them live again on their last tour of Australia


----------



## dantel666 (May 24, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Yeah I remember being 14 (Im old ) in '99 hearing "Wait and Bleed" on the radio late at night, going out the next day and buying the album. Was blown away, still one of my fav albums
> 
> Glad I got to see them live again on their last tour of Australia



ya i bought it like 3 times cause it kept getting stolen 

wish i couldve seen them the last time they were in seattle, but mayhem fest was a great show.


----------



## Variant (May 24, 2010)

> Besides I'm sure Paul was turned down in the mix anyways



Yeah, he was pretty much Murderfaced in the mix, but sad either way. Death is about the person first and the music second.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2010)

Very sad news.  

Just got a response from a friend that "if you stick your head in the lion's jaws one day they'll close." Everyone knew he was a loose cannon to begin with. Deep sympathies for his family.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 24, 2010)

From what I've read, He's been clean for a few years now. My guess is he had a re-lapse and accidentally od'ed. 

As for the band, I can see them getting a new bass player. With the band's popularity as it stands, they'd be foolish not to.


----------



## ALLEGAEON (May 24, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I dont understand crying over the death of someone you didnt know.
> I guess him dying is "sad" but really? Crying?



I cried when dimebag died and i will most definitely cry after the last episode of the office. Im kind of sensitive


----------



## Tybanez (May 24, 2010)

R.I.P. 

This really sucks.


----------



## 13point9 (May 24, 2010)

Spinedriver said:


> From what I've read, He's been clean for a few years now. My guess is he had a re-lapse and accidentally od'ed.



this is what i had heard too, my dad got me the slipknot biography when i was becoming disenchanted with metal (he didn't know he just got it for 50p from some place) and after reading it i fell back in love with the genre, so i have the book to thank ironically for being still into metal...


----------



## -One- (May 24, 2010)

Is God just in it to kill metal this year?

RIP Paul, it's a shame that you chose drugs over your family, but your music will live on, even though you have died.


----------



## lucasreis (May 24, 2010)

CatPancakes said:


> I dont understand crying over the death of someone you didnt know.
> I guess him dying is "sad" but really? Crying?



I cried when Peter Steele died, I cried when Dio died, I cried when Layne Staley died... am I stupid? Not really, I loved those guys. Even if you don't know a person, their body of work might really be touching and it's very sad when you know they're gone.


----------



## tr0n (May 24, 2010)

I agree that it is terrible to leave a widow and fatherless child, and regardless of that there is no excuse for substance abuse (rhyme not intended). Maybe there was some heavy trauma in him that drove him to drugs in the first place. I feel sorry for him that drugs and alcohol may have been his only escape from whatever that was. As has been said, he paid the ultimate price, hopefully people in similar situations will wake up to the seriousness of these dependencies.

Praying that his family adapts to life without him. Must be heartbreaking. Terrible shame.


----------



## misingonestring (May 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> a drug overdose.


 
I called it.


----------



## atbmsyl (May 24, 2010)

just heard it on the sirius radio in the car. i am a HUGE Slipknot fan and always will be. Rest in Peace Paul


----------



## tr0n (May 24, 2010)

It's even made front page of the BBC entertainment section. BBC News - Slipknot bassist Paul Gray found dead in Des Moines Nothing really new reported though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 24, 2010)

ALLEGAEON said:


> I cried when dimebag died and i will most definitely cry after the last episode of the office. Im kind of sensitive



When this is all over I think we should get an apartment together!


----------



## MickD7 (May 24, 2010)

Man what a loss. Dio last week now grey, big parts of my childhood and teen years as a metal fan now gone but never forgotten. Slipknot where one of the bands that shifted my interest in guitar playing- drop tunings. I feel so sorry for his wife and unborn kid. Yeah drugs are bad they kill people. And not attacking anyone for what they have said. At the end of the day he may have had a drug problem but there's this He may of had his problems and they may have caused his death but it's no reason to condem him for it. He's still a human being at the end of the day.

RIP Paul 

Thank you for helping me find my feet in heavy metal. Without your bands influence. I could have been another candy ass indie kid.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 24, 2010)

oh...damn.
Bad news today.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 24, 2010)

Did not see that one coming...

Been a while since slipknot was even on my radar but jeez I can't imagine what its like dealing with a death in a band like that.


----------



## natspotats (May 24, 2010)

that really sucks that he died of a drug overdose considering he was clean for like 7 years. it makes me sad, they made some really good music together and i was fortunate to see them in october so i have something to remember him by


----------



## metalvince333 (May 24, 2010)

damn...every damn member of slipknot was a god for me when I was a kid...I hope it makes them want to bring it all back and not the opposite... I would hate if it brings the end to slipknot..

RIP Paul..


----------



## scottro202 (May 24, 2010)

I'm not a huge Slipknot fan, but man that's rough. Clean for seven years, then relapsing, only to OD and leave behind a wife (now widow) and unborn child. Sounds like he was struggling with addiction.

My thoughts and prayers go to his family.


----------



## Opion (May 24, 2010)

So this is my first post in this forum & I hoped for it to be a better one than this, but I just felt like putting in my two cents. 

Slipknot, like many other people (some who may be shameful to admit it, but come on now.), changed their lives and with me being one of them this shook me up. If it weren't for their music I wouldn't have told myself "This is what I want to do with my life." And since then I've been playing guitar for 7 years. There is no denying that what he was doing was obviously a bad thing, and there's nothing wrong with having no sympathy for drug abuse. I just wish the best for his family as they are obviously going through a very hard time - more so for the poor child who has to grow up without a father because of drugs. 

I really would hope Slipknot keeps going with their music - watching the All Hope Is Gone DVD you can see clips of Paul, Shawn (clown), Jim and Sid writing some pretty interesting, spacey non-SK sounding stuff. Apparently they went to a separate studio and started recording stuff that never ended up on the new record (for reasons unknown). Who knows, it may be released as a tribute/their last offering. I highly doubt they will go on tour without their brother, because they've said in the past that without one member they aren't Slipknot, but we'll just have to see. If only this was just one big rumour...R.I.P Paul Gray.


----------



## schecter007 (May 24, 2010)

This is all a fukn lie right?? Fuck me  might have to bUy his bass before ibanez stop making them


----------



## dantel666 (May 24, 2010)

schecter007 said:


> This is all a fukn lie right?? Fuck me  might have to bUy his bass before ibanez stop making them



i thought to myself about not buying a new guitar and using the money to buy his bass


----------



## dewy (May 24, 2010)

dantel666 said:


> same here dude
> 
> back in '99 i was like 6 and my dads friend went to ozzfest and brought back a cd with some of there stuff on it and since then ive been a fan.
> 
> my life would drastically differ from now if it wasnt for them





dude

I'm the same age as you and lived in kent for 10 years 

/offtopic


----------



## dantel666 (May 25, 2010)

dewy said:


> dude
> 
> I'm the same age as you and lived in kent for 10 years
> 
> /offtopic



thats weird

send me a pm sometime if you wanna talk


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

I have been thinking about what will happen to Slipknot now that Paul has passed.

I don't really see them introducing a new member to a brotherhood that is extremely tight. The only way I can see them continuing is if Shawn or Chris take up bass duties 

Still pretty shocked about this. Been cranking Slipknot in the warehouse all day


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2010)

Its always a shame when something like his happens, but when you're getting high off your ass err day, especially with a family on the way, you kind of have it coming.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 25, 2010)

This sucks, he was an awesome bass player.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Its always a shame when something like his happens, but when you're getting high off your ass err day, especially with a family on the way, you kind of have it coming.



Bit harsh dude 


Apparently he had been clean for awhile and this was obviously a fatal relapse. Nobody knows what inner demons or mental issues he was dealing with that possibly drove him to use again. This is just a tragedy for everybody involved, his family, band ,friends and the metal community as a whole

So maybe all the holier than thou people can leave there judgments out of this thread and leave it for paying respects and admiring the work he did with Slipknot


----------



## jymellis (May 25, 2010)

averyone here is calling him a druggie, the link says he battled drugs, what confirmed drugs was this guy taking on a regular basis? and i mean like SRV drinking cocaine in his jack daniels confirmed. not just i heard he like "etc." i just hate seeing these guys dying off  and i also hate it when rumors fly about how big a drugie someone was


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 25, 2010)

When I got the text from my friend today I couldn't believe it. Metal is taking quite a few losses lately...The Rev in December, Dio Last week, now this. Paul was a great bassist (especially if you heard their early practice tapes where he would just rock the bass) and he will be missed. Slipknot pretty much opened the door too all the metal I listen to today.

RIP


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

jymellis said:


> averyone here is calling him a druggie, the link says he battled drugs, what confirmed drugs was this guy taking on a regular basis? and i mean like SRV drinking cocaine in his jack daniels confirmed. not just i heard he like "etc." i just hate seeing these guys dying off  and i also hate it when rumors fly about how big a drugie someone was





This


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 25, 2010)

Micheal Jackson, Billy Maze, Farrah Fawcett, Pete Steele, The Rev, Dio, and now Paul Grey within less than a year?

I wonder who has the death note... 

Just kidding  Sucks that happened.. Wonder whats going to happen to slipknot?


----------



## Sebastian (May 25, 2010)

Sad news
RIP #2

Can some moderator change the topic title to "Gray" at least write the guy's last name right


----------



## Rashputin (May 25, 2010)

Too many musicians dying lately. RIP Paul.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 25, 2010)

wow...this is terrible.

RIP


...and seriously people, have some respect.


----------



## HANIAK (May 25, 2010)

Terrible way of starting the day, for me... 
R.I.P. Paul Gray


----------



## Ilikejuice (May 25, 2010)

That's a very sad news...
Slipknot's first three albums have had a big influence on me. I've allways liked Paul's playing, especcially intro on "Gently"...
RIP Paul


----------



## 13point9 (May 25, 2010)

I hate to say it but him being clean for so long then to have a fatal OD... I mean when my Missus text me saying, the first thing I thought was suicide rather than drugs due to his history with inner daemons etc....


----------



## liamh (May 25, 2010)

Maybe they can get John Myung to fill in


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 25, 2010)

This sucks so bad, just read it on yahoo.... Gray fcuking rocked! awesoem bassplayer, am genuinely gutted. RIP dude


----------



## Valserp (May 25, 2010)

Man, what the hell... We're losing a lot of names this year 

R.I.P


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 25, 2010)

IAMLORDVADER said:


> *R.I.P Paul Gray, hopefully this will be the catalyst for slipknot to end before they completly turn into corey's solo thing/stone sour. Pray for mick to release the stuff him and paul have been writing, blatantly amazing.*
> 
> dont get me wrong their one of my favorite bands and have been for the last 10 years, but i think corey and james are shitting on their own doorstep so to speak,
> If they do stay together i hope they bring back their ferocity(witch is evident on parts of all hope is gone) and leave the stone sour shit alone.



BRB writing the death metal Mick Thompson always wanted to write 

This sucks big time, It's his own fault though. I hope his son will learn the truth and learn from it and base his life on NOT making the same mistake his father made.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

jymellis said:


> averyone here is calling him a druggie, the link says he battled drugs, what confirmed drugs was this guy taking on a regular basis? and i mean like SRV drinking cocaine in his jack daniels confirmed. not just i heard he like "etc." i just hate seeing these guys dying off  and i also hate it when rumors fly about how big a drugie someone was


 
This. The fact he had to go and isolate himself in a hotel room says that he was embarassed about it, and it was most likely not something he did often.

I know people who have had a rough time with drugs and alcohol, and its easy to say 'oh they had it coming', but the fcat of it is theres generally a lot more to it than we know. Its a dark place and even once you've got over you're addiction, it still lingers.


----------



## behemoth91 (May 25, 2010)

fuck man, i started getting into metal 2 years ago when i was like 12 and these guys really started getting me into this shit, they opened the gates for other bands like behemoth,cannibal corpse etc. and no matter how much they are sellouts now, they still got at least the majority of metalheads into metal today. well then now that being said i wonder whos gonna take up bassits, hopefully shawn cause he does nothing pretty much. man metal is getting fucking hammered with deaths right now man.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 25, 2010)

Well this totally sucks. I can't see them replacing him, they have always said that when the unit was not operating as a whole anymore they'd jack it in. 

Tbh, I really wish they had quit before the release of AHIG, because they were definitely not all on the same page for that one, espescially Jim Root who really spat his dummy out during the production of that album. It has seemed for some time that him and Corey have been writing their Stone Sour songs and putting them out under the Slipknot name, blurring the line between the two bands. I suppose Slipknot were always going to have a bigger following and therefore bigger sales.

If they had stopped after Iowa I would have been sad at the time, but in hindsight it would have been better for their legacy in the long run. Finishing after Iowa would have seen them going out on a high, instead of the underwhelming Vol3 and the diabolically watered down AHIG. Their early manifesto was to do it heavy and hard, and it seems that they just totally lost sight of that. I always wondered what the guys who really wanted it heavy like Mick and Chris thought of the softer, ballady stuff and the increasingly softer songwriting style. Shawn had wanted AHIG to be a really experiemental album with ambient stuff aswell as heavy stuff, but it just turned out being another Stone Sour album.

The death of Paul could work to Slipknot's advantage and give them their fire back, but in all honesty I think they would be better off if they called it quits now, and its with a heavy heart that I say that, because they were the first band that I was really into, by pure coincidence I'm even wearing a Slipknot T shirt right now! If they do quit following this, I will breathe a sigh of relief; it will be a sad day, but at least they can stop certain members of the band trampling their integrity. I really let go of Slipknot after Vol3, I knew the direction they were taking and that they would probably never get their fire back, so I ha my funeral for them years ago. Still, even if anything good comes of this situation, it's still terribly sad that Paul had to die like this.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## ridner (May 25, 2010)

always been a fan. RIP


----------



## MikeH (May 25, 2010)

Pretty saddening news. I remember listening to Slipknot when I was about 11 with my older brother and his friends and thinking "I'll never be into stuff this heavy!". But now I listen to some pretty extreme shit. And it all started with these guys. I kinda lost interest when they came out with Vol. 3, but Iowa and S/T were pretty genius. RIP Paul.


----------



## scottro202 (May 25, 2010)

jymellis said:


> averyone here is calling him a druggie, the link says he battled drugs, what confirmed drugs was this guy taking on a regular basis? and i mean like SRV drinking cocaine in his jack daniels confirmed. not just i heard he like "etc." i just hate seeing these guys dying off  and i also hate it when rumors fly about how big a drugie someone was



 +rep to you


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (May 25, 2010)

my favourite bassist since Cliff Burton. I shudder to think what will happen to slipknot's recording career now. Lets hope Jason Newsted doesnt get wind of this... 

seriously though, my thoughts are with the guys in the band, and especially his wife Brenna, he was the only bassist crazy enough to roll with the nine. RIP Paul x


----------



## Mexi (May 25, 2010)

Even though I was less impressed by Slipknot's later work, they were definitely one of the bands in the late 90s that got me into metal. Seeing 9 guys go ape shit on stage and playing some of the most brutal shit (that I'd heard) was something else. RIP Paul, gonna be looping 'Iowa' today for sure.


----------



## sicstynine (May 25, 2010)

Mexi said:


> Even though I was less impressed by Slipknot's later work, they were definitely one of the bands in the late 90s that got me into metal. Seeing 9 guys go ape shit on stage and playing some of the most brutal shit (that I'd heard) was something else. RIP Paul, gonna be looping 'Iowa' today for sure.



totally true. been listening to slipknot in the past weeks and now this D:
all in all, a rather shitty year up until now (too much passed away so shortly after...)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2010)

BTW, whoever negged me...I know he was addicted to something because he died of a fucking OD.


----------



## auxioluck (May 25, 2010)

RIP Paul.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

I think SLipknots newer stuff is better but I guess I'm alone there.  Guitar tone on the first couple albums was horrible, way too weak. Newer stuff is more varied, goes from brutal to really melodic but creepy.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

auxioluck said:


> Paul actually has been clean for the last 3 years. He was the one trying to keep everyone else in the band clean. Yes, he used to have CRAZY drug problems, but he's kept totally away from it. He became very business-oriented about the band.
> 
> There are a lot of his friends and family that will be crushed if it was indeed a drug overdose.
> 
> RIP Paul.



Hey, i just know what the article said. Take it up with them, and unless you were with this guy every single day, you have no idea if what your saying is actually true. Same for the article but you know what i mean


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> So maybe all the holier than thou people can leave there judgments out of this thread and leave it for paying respects and admiring the work he did with Slipknot



This is real life dude. Its not all sunshine and rainbows. You have to hear about the good AND bad. If it wasnt an OD then the autopsy will show it. If it was, then i dont really have any pity for that


----------



## auxioluck (May 25, 2010)

**Edit**

Useless post.


----------



## lucasreis (May 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think SLipknots newer stuff is better but I guess I'm alone there.  Guitar tone on the first couple albums was horrible, way too weak. Newer stuff is more varied, goes from brutal to really melodic but creepy.



I also think their newer stuff is better and I agree a 100%.


----------



## behemoth91 (May 25, 2010)

isnt it weird how when theres a drug related death the story gets wayyyyyy more attention? im sure theres alot of hypocrits on here hating on drugs and theyre doing it themselves. btw beer classifies as a drug, look it up. i lost my father due to drugs when i was 11 and i had rarely seen him before that so everyone stfu i think this thread has turned from a thing about a bassist dieing to a heated debate, now lets get back on topic here.


----------



## Mexi (May 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> This is real life dude. Its not all sunshine and rainbows. You have to hear about the good AND bad. If it wasnt an OD then the autopsy will show it. If it was, then i dont really have any pity for that



addiction is a disease that is incredibly difficult to treat, even with medicine and behavioural therapies. he was clean for a few years and it appears to be an unfortunate relapse. the man leaves behind a wife and a baby, you might want to have a little more tact is all.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2010)

I'm a big "personal responsibility" person and I don't usually have a lot of sympathy for people if and when they throw their lives away. However, addiction is something a lot of people pickup when they're young (teenagers) and stupid. I'll attest to the fact that I'm not the same person I was when I was a kid, and I was fortunate enough not to pickup any bad habits that followed me into adulthood but not everybody is so lucky.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2010)

Very sad to see. I sent Dino a deepest sympathies text message, I know he and Paul were friends. 

RIP Paul Gray.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

Mexi said:


> addiction is a disease that is incredibly difficult to treat, even with medicine and behavioural therapies. he was clean for a few years and it appears to be an unfortunate relapse. the man leaves behind a wife and a baby, you might want to have a little more tact is all.



addiction is a choice. people decide to stop and have many times. Calling it a disease is just a cop out IMO(i know its technically is considered a disease).
My point is, i cant just choose lime disease or something like that to go away, but a person can choose that they have had enough drugs and can change their lives. 

I'd have a lot of tact, but when a man leaves behind a wife and baby because he CHOOSES to be high, then thats not a man. A man takes care of his family.

Once again, i dont know if it is true that he od'ed or not, but thats my take on the hypothetical.


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 25, 2010)

FWIW we _technically _don't know if drugs were involved yet.

The Associated Press: Autopsy results expected soon on Slipknot bassist

Just sayin'.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Very sad to see. I sent Dino a deepest sympathies text message, I know he and Paul were friends.
> 
> RIP Paul Gray.


 
 I can't imagine how the band must be feeling now. Having a member leave is bad, but dying? Thats tough. They're all really nice guys especially Corey from what I've heard and seen, so its even worse.


----------



## Alone Dragon (May 25, 2010)

No words for that.

RIP


----------



## Luuk (May 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> addiction is a choice..



Dude, really?


----------



## Decipher (May 25, 2010)

Sad news and a tragic loss.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> addiction is a choice. people decide to stop and have many times. Calling it a disease is just a cop out IMO(i know its technically is considered a disease).
> My point is, i cant just choose lime disease or something like that to go away, but a person can choose that they have had enough drugs and can change their lives.


 
Pretty wrong there man. From the sounds of it you haven't known someone with a heavy addiction because it is horrificly difficult to stop. Especially heroin.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

I dont care what any of you say. There are people who have gotten off every addiction possible. What one man can do another can do. No one put a needle in their arm or anything like that. It was a choice. Start taking some responsibility, dont condone passing the buck.

Is it easy to get off? No, its not, but its in YOUR power to stop. A disease is something you cant choose to stop. A disease is something you have no control over. Addiction is a selfish person that wants to wallow in their own guilt and feel sorry for themselves.

I can understand how its sad, but if someone chose to be injected with a real disease such as lime disease or lou gherigs disease, you would say "what an idiot" and probably wouldnt feel sorry for them because they made that choice. Well, addicts made a choice to start in the first place.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I dont care what any of you say. There are people who have gotten off every addiction possible. What one man can do another can do. No one put a needle in their arm or anything like that. It was a choice. Start taking some responsibility, dont condone passing the buck.
> 
> Is it easy to get off? No, its not, but its in YOUR power to stop. A disease is something you cant choose to stop. A disease is something you have no control over. Addiction is a selfish person that wants to wallow in their own guilt and feel sorry for themselves.


 
Theres no need to be like that dude, just because you don't agree doesn't mean you shouldn't care what other people have to say. I have an uncle who was addicted to heroin, and one day he decided to lock himself in an elevator for ages and go cold turkey. It worked for him (at least for a while). But it takes massive mental and physical strength to come off drugs, and if you got into them because you were in a dark place, then you'll be weaker coming out.


----------



## MikeH (May 25, 2010)

You clearly have never known anyone with an addiction. Not to say I condone any use of drugs, because I am completely against it, but to say he died by his own choice right then and there is just overly ridiculous. I agree that it was his choice to begin doing the drugs, but like Randy said, we all do stupid shit as teenagers, some of us more stupid than others. The guy was clearly trying hard to come off the drugs and actually went awhile without them and then something kicked back and he ended up here. It is possible to show a little bit of sympathy for someone. Loosen your britches and act like a human for once.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

I'm not trying to be combative, but my uncle was an addict. He kicked it after a few years. It can be done, i'v seen it. So Thats kind of a moot point.

People need to start taking responsibility for their actions. 9 out of 10 people look at a morbidly obese person and think to themeselves "thats nobodys fault but their own". And why? because they have the power to change but choose not to. Same thing with addicts. I think addicts talk about how they are addicts so people will feel sorry for them instead of taking them for the selfish over indulgent person they apperently are.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I'm not trying to be combative, but my uncle was an addict. He kicked it after a few years. It can be done, i'v seen it. So Thats kind of a moot point.
> 
> People need to start taking responsibility for their actions. 9 out of 10 people look at a morbidly obese person and think to themeselves "thats nobodys fault but their own". And why? because they have the power to change but choose not to. Same thing with addicts. I think addicts talk about how they are addicts so people will feel sorry for them instead of taking them for the selfish over indulgent person they apperently are.


 
Not saying it can't be done, some people can just do it. But its like running a marathon, sometimes it takes a lot more out of some people to finish. They do need to take responsibility for their actions, and it is a selfish thing, but I don't think it is a choice exactly.


----------



## Murmel (May 25, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I also think their newer stuff is better and I agree a 100%.


I also like their new stuff alot better, I actually don't like their old stuff at all... But the new is great


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Not saying it can't be done, some people can just do it. But its like running a marathon, sometimes it takes a lot more out of some people to finish. They do need to take responsibility for their actions, and it is a selfish thing, but I don't think it is a choice exactly.



It was a choice to start  

Nobody forced them to start.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 25, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> It was a choice to start
> 
> Nobody forced them to start.


 
It is, but what leads someone into drug addiction can be powerful. Escaping abusive parents, peer pressure, depression etc etc. Sure its still a choice, but I guess what I'm trying to say is its easy to tarnish all addicts with the same brush, and by no means a I condoning what they do, but we are ignorant to their lives and cannot comprehend what choices they have made and what they've been through. Its a bad place to be and I think that deserves some respect.


----------



## Duke318 (May 25, 2010)

Sad, but if I was at that level I'd spend more time honing my chops than doing drugs.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

Jesus Christ people! Show some fucking respect 

I bet all these people would change their tune if someone who was close to them died as a result of drug addiction. They probably wouldn't take kindly to a bunch of people on the internet who have NO IDEA of what really was happening in Pauls life basically saying "The selfish idiot deserved it..."

It must be easy for everyone sitting up on their moral high ground to cast down judgment. If you think he was an idiot that is fine but why do you feel the need to come in here and say negative things. When someone dies we should be celebrating his life not running his reputation into the ground based on rumors and arm chair social commentary.

If you have never turned to drugs (including alcohol) of any kind in an attempt to numb the pain, you felt was too much to bare, than all the more power to you, you were strong enough to resist the temptation. Don't sit here and cast judgment on people who have gone down that path, again, you don't know their situation. Unfortunately for alot of people, they feel like they have nothing left to try, as fucked up as that sounds some people just can't see another way out. Everyone's situation is different and complicated, don't generalize and stereotype people who you know nothing about is basically what I'm getting at here 

Skeletons would fall out of everyone's closet if we looked hard enough. People need to get off their high horse and show some common courtesy as I doubt all these people would say these things in person to someone he was close too



/End rant


----------



## fuzzboy (May 25, 2010)

Some people seriously underestimate the power of addiction...


----------



## Antimatter (May 25, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Jesus Christ people! Show some fucking respect
> 
> I bet all these people would change their tune if someone who was close to them died as a result of drug addiction. They probably wouldn't take kindly to a bunch of people on the internet who have NO IDEA of what really was happening in Pauls life basically saying "The selfish idiot deserved it..."
> 
> ...


 
Now I was one of those people who criticized him in this thread for drug use, but I'm not saying that it was all his fault, or whatever. I don't know him, I don't know what he went through, but it's still a shame that his family had to go through it. The damage doesn't go away because you have an excuse. I'm sure he was a cool guy and a great bassist, but he still has to take the blame for what he does.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 25, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> Now I was one of those people who criticized him in this thread for drug use, but I'm not saying that it was all his fault, or whatever. I don't know him, I don't know what he went through, but it's still a shame that his family had to go through it. The damage doesn't go away because you have an excuse. I'm sure he was a cool guy and a great bassist, but he still has to take the blame for what he does.



Yes but other people saying things like "He deserved it.." is way over the top. 

It was his fault but making him out to be some pathetic junkie is just cruel and wrong


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Jesus Christ people! Show some fucking respect
> 
> I bet all these people would change their tune if someone who was close to them died as a result of drug addiction. They probably wouldn't take kindly to a bunch of people on the internet who have NO IDEA of what really was happening in Pauls life basically saying "The selfish idiot deserved it..."
> 
> ...


Talk about being on a moral high horse dude
In no way shape or form did anyone say he deserved it. It totally sucks. Its just irresponsible if thats how he went. If he didnt have a child on the way, i would say it was his choice to live how he wanted. But i'm not going to condone honoring someone who did the wrong thing while their family hangs in the balance. Famous or not. Someone who i like personally or not.

But once again, its all hypothetical at this point. He may have died from something else, but take a chill pill man. Its a discussion forum, your going to have to grow some thicker skin because its a free world and people can say what they feel.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 25, 2010)

Neg rep me all you want guys  Its wonderfull some of you can get your panties in such a bunch over an opinion on an internet forum. Grow up 
You would have thought i said periphery sucks or something with the neg rep i got 


Hey everyone, someone doesnt think excatly the same as i do. Lets freak out about it!!


----------



## DDDorian (May 25, 2010)

This isn't the thread for any of that bullshit. Next one to push the argument gets sent to the corner.


----------



## Raoul Duke (May 26, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Neg rep me all you want guys  Its wonderfull some of you can get your panties in such a bunch over an opinion on an internet forum. Grow up
> You would have thought i said periphery sucks or something with the neg rep i got
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, someone doesnt think excatly the same as i do. Lets freak out about it!!





I don't buy into Rep wars man 



Maybe no one said the exact words "He deserved it..." but that sentiment was under lying.

Also I fail to see how I am "Being on a moral high ground" but hey everyone has their opinion, doesn't make either of us right or wrong, its just an opinion. I was just strongly expressing mine, not blowing up . I actually enjoy sinking my teeth into to debates on here, specially on a day like today (raining like a bitch ).

So yeah, whoever is neg repping 7stringsofhate for expressing his opinion in this thread is being pretty childish


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

Slipknot press conference over Paul Gra's death.


----------



## signalgrey (May 26, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Also I fail to see how I am "Being on a moral high ground" but hey everyone has their opinion, doesn't make either of us right or wrong, its just an opinion. I was just strongly expressing mine, not blowing up . I actually enjoy sinking my teeth into to debates on here, specially on a day like today (raining like a bitch ).
> 
> So yeah, whoever is neg repping 7stringsofhate for expressing his opinion in this thread is being pretty childish



well you did use an awful lot of "you" and "they" and instructed people to not do things that you didnt agree with. which equates to a pointed finger.

for the most part i agree with what your saying but i dont think you delivered it very well.

also...you did call it a rant.


----------



## schecter007 (May 26, 2010)

Wow.. That press conference was heartbreaking..


----------



## 13point9 (May 26, 2010)

schecter007 said:


> Wow.. That press conference was heartbreaking..



indeed made me feel really sad...


----------



## Dan (May 26, 2010)

Wow that press conference was humbling. Whilst i dont condone what he did i know addiction of any kind is a hard thing to throw without a shit ton of willpower. Some people just dont have it sometimes.

That being said, its at least good to know that the unborn child will be well looked after. I think we already knew that the Slipknot crew was a tight bunch, and though his daughter has lost a father, shes still going to have more than enough father figures in her life.

Its always sad to see a talented musician pass away.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 26, 2010)

Totally, watching that press conferance was super sad man.


----------



## MikeH (May 26, 2010)

That got me a little choked up. Always sad to see a musician go, but when you see how hard it affects the people he was around, it really puts it into perspective for you.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> That got me a little choked up. Always sad to see a musician go, but when you see how hard it affects the people he was around, it really puts it into perspective for you.


 
Yeah  The fact Mick couldn't say anything actually said alot, and seeing them like that was humbling and upsetting.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2010)

That was tough to watch.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 26, 2010)

^ Yeah man
I had some tears in my eyes after watching that


----------



## 13point9 (May 26, 2010)

just been on the ibanez website, wow i don't want them to do a dean on him, but theres no mention of his death that i can find on the site at all...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 26, 2010)

It happend just a few days ago.
Give 'em some time and we'll see if they'll discontinue his bass


----------



## 13point9 (May 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> It happend just a few days ago.
> Give 'em some time and we'll see if they'll discontinue his bass



i was expecting some kind of splash page on the site in tribute or something tbh its a big company shit like that should take mere hours...


----------



## SerratedSkies (May 26, 2010)

Rest in Peace. Highschool wouldn't have been the same without Slipknot.


----------



## Warchest1 (May 26, 2010)

I wonder who will die tomorrow..


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

Ibanez did mention Paul on their twitter page.


----------



## lucasreis (May 26, 2010)

I know this is kind of unrelated, and, not to sound like a total noob, but I only know who Corey and Joey are without masks. 

Just out of curiosity. Since I have never seen the other guys without masks before and I just saw the press conference. could someone explain to me who is who?


----------



## 13point9 (May 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ibanez did mention Paul on their twitter page.



ah ok i stand corrected

it goes in the conference, corey, shawn, sid, mick and jim who refuse to speak, chris, craig refuses to speak (on chris' left in the hat), pauls brother, pauls wife, then joey


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 26, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> It happend just a few days ago.
> Give 'em some time and we'll see if they'll discontinue his bass



Perhaps they're waiting to get some fan, family, and band feedback before doing something as rash as immediately halting the bass's production. 

Perhaps they'll let it run for the rest of the year, in a form of tribute. Either way, the bass is more than likely gone after the next NAMM/line change. 

I wouldn't be opposed to them keeping it around till this Summer NAMM.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I know this is kind of unrelated, and, not to sound like a total noob, but I only know who Corey and Joey are without masks.
> 
> Just out of curiosity. Since I have never seen the other guys without masks before and I just saw the press conference. could someone explain to me who is who?


 
If you google them you should find pics of each member  They've all been seen without masks a few times.



Autopsy report has not come up with a cause of death btw, maybe it wasn't drugs? Might've had a heart condition or something that wasn't known about.


----------



## 13point9 (May 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Autopsy report has not come up with a cause of death btw, maybe it wasn't drugs? Might've had a heart condition or something that wasn't known about.



no cause of death pending on a tox report which can take up to six weeks...


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 26, 2010)

13point9 said:


> no cause of death pending on a tox report which can take up to six weeks...


 
True.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2010)

It is being reported that a hypodermic needle and pills were found in the hotel room so we'll see.


----------



## SerratedSkies (May 28, 2010)

Warchest1 said:


> I wonder who will die tomorrow..


 
With no disrespect to this thread, or Slipknot as a whole, I regret to inform you that todays death is indeed Gary Coleman.


----------



## ConanRTTG (May 28, 2010)

Rick said:


> It is being reported that a hypodermic needle and pills were found in the hotel room so we'll see.



Ya man, this is apparently the audio from the 911 call. Sourced from TMZ. Sad stuff 

http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_audio/052610_paul_grey_911.mp3


----------



## Mexi (May 28, 2010)

SerratedSkies said:


> With no disrespect to this thread, or Slipknot as a whole, I regret to inform you that todays death is indeed Gary Coleman.



indeed, I hope 2010 wont be the year of even more musician/actor deaths than '09 was.


----------



## paintkilz (May 29, 2010)

13point9 said:


> no cause of death pending on a tox report which can take up to six weeks...




a friends father worked at the hotel and was teh one who found him. he said there were syringes and pills next ot the bed.

really sad, he had done the whole rehab thing, but thats not an easy habit to kick. im not saying thats what did it, local reports say we have about 3/4wks of wait for a tox report, but hes had his fair share of ttouble and run ins with the law here..

its been kinda odd in Des Moines lately, cause all these "celebrities" are showing up for his funeral.

what i wonder is if theryre going to continue or not, seeing as how paul was a song writer for the band.


----------



## Scarpie (May 29, 2010)

JEEZ, that press conference was brutal. I myself am not much of an emotional person, however seeing a bunch of grown ass dudes in that much pain just does something to a man. So sad. Damn video got the best of me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2010)

From the Ibanez site :



> *Paul Gray, Bassist
> April 8, 1972  May 24, 2010 *
> 
> We, at Ibanez Guitars, are deeply saddened to learn of the passing of one of metals strongest songwriters and musicians, Mr. Paul Gray.
> ...


----------



## Triple-J (May 29, 2010)

Slipknot have just released this.



I think it's really cool and a very sweet gesture of them and it kind of brings things home wipes away all the drug rumours and is a reminder of what Paul was.


----------



## GH0STrider (May 30, 2010)

Man, This makes me as mad as it does sad. I understand how hard it is to kick drug addiction. Especially if you're really deep into it. It's so tragic to see see a great talent fall to it. But on the same note- Dude. You are going to be a father. Clean it up. Your child needs you so much. As a father myself, it is hard to feel sad for him. I feel terrible inside that his child has to grow up without a father because he made poor decisions. I don't mean to disrespect any fans here with this but I feel worse that his child is growing up without a dad. I could never imagine doing anything to put myself or my child in harms way.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 30, 2010)

Mushroomhead have released this statement :



> "R.I.P. Paul Gray, This feud needs to end. Much Love and Respect to the guys in Slipknot". http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/#cite_note-7


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> It is, but what leads someone into drug addiction can be powerful. Escaping abusive parents, peer pressure, depression etc etc. Sure its still a choice, but I guess what I'm trying to say is its easy to tarnish all addicts with the same brush, and by no means a I condoning what they do, but we are ignorant to their lives and cannot comprehend what choices they have made and what they've been through. Its a bad place to be and I think that deserves some respect.





I agree with this. Product of environment is not always choice and doesn't always leave someone capable of making the right choices. You never know where people have been and what its done to them. R.I.P Paul thankyou for being a part of something special. Iowa FTW


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jun 6, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mushroomhead have released this statement :



Noone cares Mushroomhead


----------



## boni (Jun 6, 2010)

science should stop researching on the human brain. after all, the guy choose to be an adicted, therefore he is to be blame. its all about the religious free will.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Noone cares Mushroomhead


 
Mushroomhead are awesome.


----------



## paintkilz (Jun 6, 2010)

boni said:


> science should stop researching on the human brain. after all, the guy choose to be an adicted, therefore he is to be blame. its all about the religious free will.



thats kind of an asshole statement.


you basically are saying, he couldnt help himself, thus death was teh only answer.

im neggin you sir, as ive met Paul on occasion around town, and he may have had problems, but nobody deserves this. He was a genuine dude.

and yes

+1 Iowa FTW.


----------



## -One- (Jun 6, 2010)

boni said:


> science should stop researching on the human brain. after all, the guy choose to be an adicted, therefore he is to be blame. its all about the religious free will.


...Troll?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 7, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> I agree with this. Product of environment is not always choice and doesn't always leave someone capable of making the right choices. You never know where people have been and what its done to them. R.I.P Paul thankyou for being a part of something special. Iowa FTW



Your still neg repping me for this?  get a life kid.


Just because someone has a different opinion, doesnt mean hes a troll guys.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 7, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Noone cares Mushroomhead


 
Hey now, Solitare Unraveling is one of the most epic songs I ever heard. The rest of their music sucks, but that shit is EPIC. Plus it's about Star Wars.


----------



## boni (Jun 8, 2010)

paintkilz said:


> thats kind of an asshole statement.
> 
> 
> you basically are saying, he couldnt help himself, thus death was teh only answer.
> ...





I was being sarcastic, expressing an IRONY.

*Without a winking smiley or other blatant display of humor, it is impossible to create a parody of Fundamentalism that SOMEONE won't mistake for the real thing.	*

Poe's Law - RationalWiki


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 8, 2010)

boni said:


> I was being sarcastic, expressing an IRONY.
> 
> *Without a winking smiley or other blatant display of humor, it is impossible to create a parody of Fundamentalism that SOMEONE won't mistake for the real thing.	*
> 
> Poe's Law - RationalWiki



Dude, people take shit way too seriously here.  Its unfourtunate


----------



## boni (Jun 8, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Dude, people take shit way too seriously here.  Its unfourtunate



yes, I got 7 NEG REPS for that.


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 8, 2010)

boni said:


> yes, I got 7 NEG REPS for that.



Problem is that sarcasm and irony are basically impossible to detect/understand when only written.


----------



## Necris (Jun 8, 2010)

boni said:


> I was being sarcastic, expressing an IRONY.


 The sarcasm was pretty clear however there was nothing even vaguely ironic in your original post.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 8, 2010)

boni said:


> yes, I got 7 NEG REPS for that.



Correction, 8 Negs. Regardless of the _*sarcasm*, _it was an ignorant, pointless post, that did nothing but poke fun at a man that died. Completely unnecessary. Didn't like the guy? Don't click on this thread.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Correction, 8 Negs. Regardless of the _*sarcasm*, _it was an ignorant, pointless post, that did nothing but poke fun at a man that died. Completely unnecessary. Didn't like the guy? Don't click on this thread.


 
I think he does respect Paul, he was just parodying some of the opinions of other people in this thread. At least thats what came across to me.


----------

